# Simple goodness



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

It surprises me how many people don't know this, but your traditional New Years blackeyed peas will be awesome served up ON TOP of a bed of your favorite cole slaw. Made for each other.

Gotta go soak my peas.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to my black eyed peas tomorrow.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Blackened peas with hog jowls served over rice with fried hog jowls and collard greens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fat and happy now !


----------

